# Christmas in July



## Tabitha (Jul 24, 2008)

I am doing a Christmas in July party & sale this saturday. Did anyone else do a Christmas in July event?

I think I will run an etsy shop wide clearance after the event. I like to clear out & start fresh 2x a year July/Aug and Dec/Jan.

Here's a link to my event: http://pollywogpatch.blogspot.com/


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 24, 2008)

That sounds awesome. Don't laugh but no one buys from me when I have sales (digit is an exception lol) they only buy after a sale? I spent all day one day trying to get my name out there and nothing for a week. So i put everything regular price and thats when I got orders? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## digit (Jul 24, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I think I will run an etsy shop wide clearance after the event.



Did I read "clearance sale"? :shock:  I am so there.    

Digit

Edited to ask: how much for the shower guy with the body wash?


----------



## digit (Jul 24, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Don't laugh but no one buys from me when I have sales (digit is an exception lol) they only buy after a sale? I spent all day one day trying to get my name out there and nothing for a week. So i put everything regular price and thats when I got orders? What am I doing wrong?



Hey....that is because I am cheap! I mean......uhhhhh.......thrifty......yeah, yeah......that's the word, I am thrifty.    

Digit


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 24, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> That sounds awesome. Don't laugh but no one buys from me when I have sales (digit is an exception lol) they only buy after a sale? I spent all day one day trying to get my name out there and nothing for a week. So i put everything regular price and thats when I got orders? What am I doing wrong?



I know our Digit loves a sale!    She has me hopping right now... 8)


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 24, 2008)

:shock: 





> Edited to ask: how much for the shower guy with the body wash?



Yes, twice a year I do 30% off for a week, then 40, then 50, then I donate what is left to a cause. It makes me get off my butt & make the next season's scents :wink: .


----------



## digit (Jul 24, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> I know our Digit loves a sale!    She has me hopping right now... 8)



My favorite size, flavor, color and scent.   

BTW.....is it here yet?


----------



## digit (Jul 24, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Yes, twice a year I do 30% off for a week, then 40, then 50, then I donate what is left to a cause. It makes me get off my butt & make the next season's scents :wink: .



Woo-hoo!!! I will take one of the shower guys for 50% off. Thank You!!! No need to wrap or label.

I have been eyeballing some things and making my wish list. Still have my $25 Tab bucks to spend.   

Digit


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 24, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> I have been eyeballing some things and making my wish list. Still have my *$25 Tab bucks to spend*.
> 
> Digit



Me too! :wink:


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah I'm definitely a sucker for the word clearance!


----------



## anhoki (Jul 25, 2008)

I marked most of mine down 15% for the CIJ sale and it's working failry well. I love shopping for Cmas in July.


----------



## Lane (Jul 25, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> That sounds awesome. Don't laugh but no one buys from me when I have sales (digit is an exception lol) they only buy after a sale? I spent all day one day trying to get my name out there and nothing for a week. So i put everything regular price and thats when I got orders? What am I doing wrong?


 People ONLY buy from me when I have sales!  :roll: Etsy and online orders have been so up and down lately....
I went two weeks without a single order and then sold nearly $400 in two days!  :roll: Go figure...

I was selling Soy Tarts like craaaaazy so I put them in their own etsy shop and havent sold a single one! *sheesh*

I think I am having a Christmas in July sale starting Saturday to clear my shop and just start over...


----------



## Lane (Jul 25, 2008)

So two hours later... I got mine up  Made a banner and everything. 

Link goes right to the Spoil Yourself Section...First time I've ever done CIJ...hope I did it right Haha...
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=55 ... id=5547243

EDIT to add...Actually I did it in exactly ONE hour from my last post


----------



## digit (Jul 25, 2008)

anhoki said:
			
		

> I marked most of mine down 15% for the CIJ sale and it's working failry well. I love shopping for Cmas in July.



Got your "3fer" earlier yesterday.      Needed to try the complexion bar    and got beer soap for the man. And I was tempted by Eduardo.    

Lane - I have never even been to your Etsy shop til today.    Silly me. Always ogled your "Luxury Lane Soap" site. I zoomed in on the gorgeous blue swirl at the top of the page back when you were redesigning before the article came out. 

I love to shop in my jammies.      Jamma-lamma-bambam shopping.

Digit


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> pepperi27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > That sounds awesome. Don't laugh but no one buys from me when I have sales (digit is an exception lol) they only buy after a sale? I spent all day one day trying to get my name out there and nothing for a week. So i put everything regular price and thats when I got orders? What am I doing wrong?


I went two weeks without a single order and then sold nearly $400 in two days!  :roll: Go figure...quote]

I would love to sell $50 in two days. I did notice however, when I do trades or purchase from someone else a few days later i get orders?


----------



## Lane (Jul 25, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I purchase from others  like CRAZY! It really helps.

I was doing a lot of trades and it really bumped sales, but I lost a bit of money and pretty much did it just to fuel product circulation. But you help out the right person with the right friends and POW!


----------



## Lane (Jul 25, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Lane - I have never even been to your Etsy shop til today.    Silly me. Always ogled your "Luxury Lane Soap" site. I zoomed in on the gorgeous blue swirl at the top of the page back when you were redesigning before the article came out.


 My Etsy has turned into a mess.   I have  too many ideas. 

Luxury Lane Soap is 100% completely being over hauled. Not like little changes, but really changing the entire thing. My husband is in school for IT Systems Administration/ Computer Science and I have been "borrowing" his books at night to redesign.

I'm very sad to let my current site go, but I have to for all of the new changes.


----------



## digit (Jul 25, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> I was selling Soy Tarts like craaaaazy so I put them in their own etsy shop and havent sold a single one! *sheesh*



I am no marketing guru, but it seems like a good idea to also keep them  at the other site. Their own shop is for the tart shoppers.     But.............also being with the other products, they could be add on or impulse purchases. 

Example: Shopper Digit (now known as SD) buys an entire B&B line in XX fragrance. Then.......she spies the home stuff. SD clicks, she eyeballs, and sees XX fragrance products for her home!! SD adds them and a few others she likes to her cart, cha ching goes your sales. SD may be too lazy or not notice them at another site. JMHO

Digit


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 25, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Lane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I notice that as well. when I'm shopping I like to see the variety on one shop less work for me and more money for you! LOL


----------

